# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Biała krosta pod językiem.

## Dironixu

Witam. Otóż od piątku tzn. (6.06.2014r) wyczułem językiem jakąś krostę(jest wypukła) Próbowałem żeby znikła płukać usta(rumianek,szałwa, woda z solą) i inne rzeczy, jednak niestety nie udaje się. Krosta jest dalej i dalej nie wiem co to jest!! Jeśli poruszam ją językiem wydaje się być duża. Dzisiaj tzn. (09.06.2014r) byłem u doktora rodzinnego, który ledwo co spojrzał na tą krostę i dodał: "Skierowanie do laryngologa" Termin wizyty mam dopiero na 16.07.2014! Żyję w niepewności co to może być. Powoduje u mnie dyskomfort, czasami lekko zaboli i tak jakby ciągnęło mnie to. Kupiłem sobie dzisiaj dezaftan i smaruje sobie tą kropke,jednak niewiele to daję bo żel od razu mi znika w ślinie. Poniżej zamieszczam zdjęcie z zaznaczonym kółkiem gdzie to jest. Pozdrawiam i czekam na odp.


Proszę o pomoc, i pozdrawiam.

----------


## ExaVens

Dironixu, jeżeli masz odpowiedź co to jest to byłbym wdzięczny bo dzisiaj zauważyłem, że taka sama rzecz mi wyskoczyła :/

----------


## Optilux_pl

To nic innego jak afta powstał w wyniku zakażenia lub przeziębienia,możesz poczekać aż samo minie,jednak odczuwalny dyskomfort będzie znaczny,albo też kupić specjalną maść w aptece.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś może napisać co to jest ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam coś podobnego, tylko jeszcze czasem robił mi się z tego bardziej przeźroczysty, wypukły bąbelek. Poszłam do lekarza i przepisał mi Nystatynę - lek przeciwgrzybiczny. Tak więc lepiej udać się z tym do lekarza po antybiotyk, ponieważ nic innego nie pomoże.

----------


## MartaWu

Afta, potwierdzam. Działa na to dentosept a mini. Działa przeciwgrzybiczo i antybakteryjnie. My stosujemy dla dziecka - ale sami też jak mamy aftę. Nie boli tak bardzo, można normalnie jeść no i szybciej się goi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez cos takiego u siebie zlokalizowałem 
Dzięki za poprzednie wpisy i sugestie lekow

----------


## Ścierka

Mam przezroczystą lub białą kroste pod językiem.
Mam użyć jakiejś maści czy po czasie samo przejdzie? Gubię się w odpowiedziach.

----------

